# Microscopic photos of a Kindle 3 display



## Paolo Amoroso (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are some unusual views. I have taken photos of my Kindle 3 display with two digital microscopes I am testing. They also show the pigment microcapsules below the display's upper layer.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Fascinating stuff!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

That was cool.  Really cool.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> That was cool. Really cool.


Boy howdy! Nice.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

That is brilliant--thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Tomsk (Jul 20, 2010)

Can you make a video of the display during page turns?


----------



## Paolo Amoroso (Feb 2, 2011)

Tomsk said:


> Can you make a video of the display during page turns?


That's an interesting idea. It looks tricky, but I will try. Thanks all for the interest.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that is really cool! It looks different than I imagined. Thanks for sharing.


----------

